# Truth in 24 II: The Backstory



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just as we did with the first Truth in 24 documentary, Fourtitude editors have been working on an in-depth telling of the story behind the story of Audi's new Truth in 24 II sequel with thanks to executives from Audi and Intersport for filling in the details. If you want to know even more about this new film, make sure to read it via the link below. 

If you have any further questions, we'll do our best to answer them. 

* Full Story *


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you George :thumbup:


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*airs on Speed channel*

Set your DVRs: today 3PM on Speed channel, then Saturday again at 7pm; it's 1 hour long though.

I wonder if it will be available on iTunes as the original was (and free)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Dan. Check the story at the link above. Both will go into world distribution on iTunes soon. Tonight's version is a 1-hour long cut. I'd suggest watching the full version when you get the chance.


----------

